# One for the wasp lovers.....



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

The world's foremost authority on wasps is walking down the street when he sees a record in the window of a charity shop 'Wasp noises from around the world'. Intrigued, he goes into the shop and asks if he can listen to it. 

"Certainly," says the shop assistant and pops it onto his turntable.
After listening to the first track for a while, the world's foremost authority on wasps is a bit confused.

"I don't recognise any of these noises, and I'm the world's foremost authority on wasps! Can you play the next track please?"

The assistant obliges and skips the needle onto the next track. After a while, the world's foremost authority on wasps is still confused "No, I still don't recognise any of these wasps. Can you try the next track?"

The assistant skips the needle on, and the world's foremost authority on wasps listens for a little while longer before shaking his head.

"It's no good. I just don't recognise any of these wasps"

The assistant peers at the label of the record and says "Oh, I'm terribly sorry. I had it on the bee side"


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Now that's a funny joke :lol: 

Gerald


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Agreed, that made me laugh!

Dave :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Funny*

Funny Simple and not offensive!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

it gave me a buzz


----------

